# Bristol nightlife



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

I see The Works is closing down due to 'financial problems' and the Hard Rock bar is closing, as apparently they did not reach their 'demographic' in Bristol (not quite sure what they mean by this!) and Creation, which has apparently been closed for two years (shows how often I go into town) is to re-open as a 'Sports Cafe' in time for the world cup.

With all these places closing, where are the young people boogying the night away these days?


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

Venues come and go.

I imagine The Works is probably closing down partly because of it's location.  It's not on the centre, so it's away from most of the feeder pubs and bars.

The Hard Rock Bar's themed decor is really naff.  I only ever went in there once, for a Xmas drink with work colleagues.  It was a much handier place to me when it was still a bank. 

Creation being turned into a sports cafe: I can't see that lasting too long, but maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part.  I guess that it'll be in direct competition with The Walkabout 'round the corner.  Anyway, on the plus side, it'll nicely corral the beery rugger herd.

All those meat markets past The Watershed still seem to be packed most nights though.  Can't remember it's name, but there's a horrific looking 5-in-1 bar/club complex that's not long opened, just between The Pitcher & Piano and Millennium Square.

Those places never interested me.  I always preferred the smaller basement bars and clubs tucked away in the centre.

But whadda I know about Reflex or Evolution?  I'm old enough to be the average punters' dad.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

The massive place on the waterfront is called Oceana...I've walked past it a few times and it looks horrific. A lot of the 'youngsters' I work with seem to like it tho....

The Works will no doubt re-open with another name. it used to be called something else a few years ago I think (Oddessy???)


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> The massive place on the waterfront is called Oceana...



That's the one. 

On New Years Eve somebody told me they were going to pay £30 to get in there.  -Like it was something to brag about.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

you've got some cool friends


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 6, 2006)

All Bristol city center venues such as this are fulla drunk twats anyway. Best avoided unless you love being in a chav environment ! !


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> you've got some cool friends



That was no friend of mine!    

That was just me and the barber, making idle conversation.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> All Bristol city center venues such as this are fulla drunk twats anyway. Best avoided unless you love being in a chav environment ! !



99% of those on the Saturday night bus to/from Kingswood will have been down to places like Evolution and Oceana.

FACT.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> 99% of those on the Saturday night bus to/from Kingswood will have been down to places like Evolution and Oceana.



But why do they need to come into town when they've got Soapy Joe's right on their own doorstep?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> The Works will no doubt re-open with another name. it used to be called something else a few years ago I think (Oddessy???)



In my day, it was Papillon - and before that it was Romeo & Juliet's.

Of course, it couldn't compare to the paradise that was Tiffany's, with it's plastic palm trees...


----------



## Iam (Jan 6, 2006)

Bristol town centre is a dreadful place for a night out, imo. Those waterfront bars/clubs are attrocious.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a student in Bristol and most people I know stay round Park Street/Triangle way. We sometimes venture in to town, Arc Bar is cool, and Fez is sometimes good. Also Warehouse, Thekla and of course Wedgies  . But I think people prefer the smaller, less chainy places on most nights. And of course, centre is further to stumble for where most students live.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2006)

The centre is a dangerous place at night  I won't be venturing out of St Nicks market anymore


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> But why do they need to come into town when they've got Soapy Joe's right on their own doorstep?



'Cos they already got banned from Soapy Joe's...


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 6, 2006)

Kingswood is a BIG BIG no go area at night even in a car (the twon center part the rest is ok)


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> The Works will no doubt re-open with another name.



According to a report in today's Evening Post...



> ...the company which owns The Works, The Nightclub Company, has managed to sell a number of its 22 clubs across the country to rival club firm Luminar.
> 
> But as Luminar already own the newly established Bristol waterfront nightclub Oceana, it is believed that it was not interested in another outlet in the city.



The timing all seems to make more sense now.  

New club opens nearby... takes old club's business... buys up old club... shuts it down.

Known in business terms as _'doing a Starbucks'_.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Arc Bar is cool, and Fez is sometimes good.



Yeah, I've been to those places - they are not too bad, as long as I can cope with feeling like the oldest person in there!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Arc Bar is cool, and Fez is sometimes good. Also Warehouse, Thekla and of course Wedgies  .



Every time I've been to The Arc Bar, things have got very messy...   

Still love The Thekla, but only really for Espionage and the regular big name gigs.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been to those places - they are not too bad, as long as I can cope with feeling like the oldest person in there!



I got dragged along to an indie night at The Level last year, and at some point I realised I must've been the oldest one in there.  Just about old enough to be their dad.    

It dawned on me that I was amongst 20 year olds (-mainly Bristol Uni students), who were dressed up like I was probably dressed up 20 years ago, dancing to old music from 20 years ago and new bands that were aping everything about 20 years ago.  

Same as it ever was...


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

My favourite ever club in Bristol was the Tropic. That place was like a second home to me for many years.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> dressed up like I was probably dressed up 20 years ago, dancing to old music from 20 years ago and new bands that were aping everything about 20 years ago.



Were the girls wearing puffball skirts? I saw some in Debenhams the other day and I could not believe it!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Were the girls wearing puffball skirts? I saw some in Debenhams the other day and I could not believe it!!!



I'm not quite sure what one of those is, tbh.    

This was early last year, when everyone was still imitating the imitators _(The Strokes, et al)_...


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> That's the one.
> 
> On New Years Eve somebody told me they were going to pay £30 to get in there.  -Like it was something to brag about.



There's one of those in Kingston, loooong queues to get in on Wednesday's Student Nite.. they were charging £30 for NYE and £25 for Christmas Eve...

Mind boggles at how much money they must take in there.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> There's one of those in Kingston, loooong queues to get in on Wednesday's Student Nite.. they were charging £30 for NYE and £25 for Christmas Eve...
> 
> Mind boggles at how much money they must take in there.



We went down there on some promotional night (Calum Best was there...  ) because it was free and we were very curious..and I have to say..it is cheesy and tacky in a rather spectacular and wonderful way. They have a saturday night fever dancefloor, a ski lodge with open fires, half naked men feeding you chocolate fondu...and more. The bouncers in there are complete jobsworth nobbers though.

It was worth a look, but not sure I'd go again.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> half naked men feeding you chocolate fondu



Take me there *now!!!!!!!!*


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Take me there *now!!!!!!!!*



Hehe.  

It was definitely the best bit!

I was the first out of my friends to do it, but as the marshmallow went into my mouth I started cracking up at this barechested bloke feeding me and ended up with chocolate all round my face. Sexy.  

We ended up just tucking in ourselves to be honest, took less time.


----------



## Velouria (Jan 7, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure what one of those is, tbh.


Like the one one the left:


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 7, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I'm a student in Bristol and most people I know stay round Park Street/Triangle way. We sometimes venture in to town, Arc Bar is cool, and Fez is sometimes good. Also Warehouse, Thekla and of course <offensive material removed> . But I think people prefer the smaller, less chainy places on most nights.



Dojo's on Park Row is pretty cool if you like the smaller more intimate venues..


----------



## JTG (Jan 7, 2006)

Tbh I only bother with the Black Swan, Trinity and (sometimes) Lakota these days.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Tbh I only bother with the Black Swan, Trinity and (sometimes) Lakota these days.



A Clean Cut/electronica/whateverthatdarkd'n'bnightatBlackSwaniscalled type fan I take it?


----------



## JTG (Jan 7, 2006)

Just tend to go to whatever dissident, PRANK and DMT are doing tbh


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Just tend to go to whatever dissident, PRANK and DMT are doing tbh



"dissident" is that the name of the dark d'n'b night atBlack Swan that I was fishing for - Black Sun Empire etc?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> "dissident" is that the name of the dark d'n'b night atBlack Swan that I was fishing for - Black Sun Empire etc?




dissident are a sound system iirc

dissident faction 
check out some of the audio on there
nails


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 10, 2006)

I am too old and boring to comment, but i would say that I find the drinking and sick and wee and violence that appears to be the norm rather offputting.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 10, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> half naked men feeding you chocolate fondu.



<Prefers cheese fondue>

<Confuses venue with one in Old Market>

<Gets Coat>


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Just tend to go to whatever dissident, PRANK and DMT are doing tbh




When is the next one in Bristol JTG ?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 10, 2006)

So are there any decent funk/house/funky house nights in Bristol then? Or any decent non-cheesy non-alcohol ridden clubs?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 10, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> So are there any decent funk/house/funky house nights in Bristol then?



Plenty of urbanites (even those not palying for the team    ) have had fun nights in Vibes.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Plenty of urbanites (even those not palying for the team    ) have had fun nights in Vibes.



Yeah, but Steps aren't really _'decent funk/house/funky house'_ now are they!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Steps aren't really _'decent funk/house/funky house'_ now are they!



Oooooh get her!!!    

Now I admit they did have a live PA by one of the lasses out of Steps a while back so me and anotehr Urbanite decided that was the moment to neck more vodka specials at the bar. But the music is usually gay housey housey though could be a bit funkier for my personal taste.   

More chance of a shag in Wynns but I've had some good nights in Vibes.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 10, 2006)

Black Swann
Trinity

& 

Lakota 


are all that is left of the Bristol nightlife !


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Black Swann
> Trinity
> 
> &
> ...



Seen @ Native and Intrigue/Dig Deep @ Dojo's are pretty fucking ace in my opinion, but then again I'm more in to my deep and soulful vibes than the grimy stuff!

If your into dirty vibes Therapy Sessions @ Timbuk2 and Giant Robot @ Cooler
aren't too bad.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 10, 2006)

Bit too close to Chavs ville center for my liking, and i know there have been some wicked HH sessions by ripper dj's there recently.

Just cant force myself to go there


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Seen @ Native and Intrigue/Dig Deep @ Dojo's are pretty fucking ace in my opinion, but then again I'm more in to my deep and soulful vibes than the grimy stuff!
> 
> If your into dirty vibes Therapy Sessions @ Timbuk2 and Giant Robot @ Cooler
> aren't too bad.


The guy that runs Therapy sessions posts on here sometimes. Edcase I think his name is aka DJ Spit


----------



## Yetman (Jan 10, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Plenty of urbanites (even those not palying for the team    ) have had fun nights in Vibes.



Might give that a miss on account of the Steps slander! 

At least it seems there are one or two decent places to go though


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> The guy that runs Therapy sessions posts on here sometimes. Edcase I think his name is aka DJ Spit



Yeah, for a good Bristol music/club forum, check the home page link _(Hijack)_ on his profile: 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/member.php?u=979


----------



## placid (Jan 10, 2006)

Been to Native afew times and that restored my faith in going out, nice crwod, phat sound system..

although inexplicably you cant buy a pint..only half or a 4 pint jug.....


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> Been to Native afew times and that restored my faith in going out, nice crwod, phat sound system..
> 
> although inexplicably you cant buy a pint..only half or a 4 pint jug.....



Where's Native?  I've seen the flyers, and a friend of mine has DJ-ed there a bit, but I'm still not sure where it is!

Is it the place on Unity Street that used to be Nocturne (Massive Attack's club)?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> although inexplicably you cant buy a pint..only half or a 4 pint jug.....



I would boycott a place like that on principle.

Fucking trendy cunts.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Where's Native?  I've seen the flyers, and a friend of mine has DJ-ed there a bit, but I'm still not sure where it is!
> 
> Is it the place on Unity Street that used to be Nocturne (Massive Attack's club)?



Small St just off the top of Corn St and a couple of doors down from Timbuk2 (the club obviously) 

Nocturne - now that was a club - bling bling!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Small St just off the top of Corn St and a couple of doors down from Timbuk2 (the club obviously)



Ah yeah, I know it now.  Cheers.


----------



## Cakes (Jan 10, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> So are there any decent funk/house/funky house nights in Bristol then? Or any decent non-cheesy non-alcohol ridden clubs?


Seen's a pretty cool night. Not been to it since the Level though, so looking forward to checking out Native


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 28, 2006)

hey All - Am in Bristol this weekend and a looking for some chilled bars (non chain / casual dress) this Saturday night - somewhere with decent beer, real ale? And then somewhere to go later on - any suggestions welcome


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

sorted


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> sorted




This is def under consideration   

looking for somewhere similar - pub/bar/drinking establishment - for some pre night beers...


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

don't really do pubs tbh

The above night is going to be massive. Arrive early if you're coming


----------

